# Bones for puppy?



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

Cydney's my 8 week old GSD, and she loves her big bone to chew on. Is there any reason she shouldn't have one at this age? I didnt know if if it would be too tough on her baby teeth?
Thanks,

John


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What type of bone are you giving? 
The smoked bones can splinter and cause digestive problems. Anything that dries out can also splinter.
I would give a fresh knucklebone from a butcher or grocer. Marrow bones can be a bit rich and cause runny poo. Puppies definately need to chew, so safe bones are great! Her baby teeth will fall out eventually, so wearing them down won't be a problem, if anything she is sharpening them!


----------



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

Its a smoked bone, I think, it looks like there is a bit of "jerky like" meat still attached to it. The bone is a bit bigger than her, and she absolutely loves it... Does it matter if its a Pig or Cow bone?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If it's smoked - regardless of the source - it's NOT safe:

Bone Chips, Constipation and Screaming 

RAW bones are safe for puppies and dogs.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

If you're looking for a great chew with a bone-like texture, might I recommend deer antlers? I know they run a line you can buy online (just called "Antlerz"), and they aren't too expensive for the amount of time they last. 

Just something to consider!


----------



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I never knew that! She's my first puppy if you couldn't have guessed.


----------



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

One last question. Are smoked bones safe for mature dogs?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

read the link that Lauri posted, I wouldn't take the chance when there are better options available.


----------



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

good point! I'm heading to the butcher shop now.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

Are you back from the butcher shop yet?


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

^ lol.


----------



## hannibalGSD (Apr 28, 2008)

how about pig ears/cow ears/rawhie? I give these to my puppy and so far no problems.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

rawhide can cause blockages, I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark ate raw marrow bones (and still does) when he was a wee puppy.

I also gave him bully sticks.

The best entertainment for puppies though, is... ICE CUBES! Keeps them busy for quite awhile. Stark still loves to play/eat these.. lol.


----------



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

Cydney loves ice cubes! I use muffin and mini muffin tins as ice cube trays, otherwise, she eats the regular sized cubes too fast.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

There you go - ice pucks are great fun to play with and chew on!


----------

